# Which one hurts?



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, so today and for the past few days, I have had trouble walking from a strong pain on my left side. I went to the doctor and nothing additional was wrong. so...my question is could this be an IBS problem or my PCOS or both? Does anyone else ever have trouble walking? i feel like i have a heavy load in me...like i'm with child.. it hurts to sit, stand, and use the bathroom. To tell you a little about me, I have had IBS for over five years. I suffer from IBS C which ends usually in IBS D after about a few weeks. I haven't had a period in almost a year. I have some pills to make it come but I'm scared of how much that will hurt. if anyone has any idea which one th problem is what i can take to feel better, i'd really really appreciate that!


----------



## elderberrysmom (Nov 27, 2007)

I am no doctor and only the doctor can tell you what it is. I have PCOS and IBS-C that goes into IBS-D also. I never had much pain with the PCOS. Of course every person is different. I do however get severe pain with th IBS. I can't seem to use any oral laxatives because I get D really bad and I am in worse pain. I tend to find better luck with suppositories or an enema once in a while. I do use Miralax and have some luck with that. That much pain I would advise you to get a docs opinion. Didn't he give you any advice?elderberrysmom


----------

